# Scrappy and Mom cat



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

I have two new ferals .... these poor babies were scrapyard cats ..an electric fence was put around their scrapyard and for fun , the labourers were chasing the cats into the fence :x 

Now Lisa the lady who has been feeding them for the past while has already managed to catch 8 and had them euthnised , but this time after collecting dead cats for a week she was to heartsore so managed to get hold of me to ask me if I can offer two a home.

They were so dirty , and so thin , and the mommy cat is very pregnant , to pregnant to abort IMO.

They are locked up now in my spareroom but im concerned about momcat , I have already given her a very private solid box... but im worried about the stress on her babies , and then later getting the babies tame ?

I would say she has about three weeks to go still...she is also very young ... 8 months at a push....  

So I need some advise as far as her and her coming babies are concerned.

Its honestly times like this when I hate the human race


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow. 8O 

I had a friend who had a terrible experience with a feral cat who gave birth in captivity. However, it seems you have 3 weeks to try to gain the trust of this Momcat, my friend had none...and I think you can make FABULOUS headway in 3 weeks, especially if you already have her in an enclosed area. 
Be The Bringer Of Good Things. Tasty food, especially. Try to get her comfortable eating near you, possibly put some cooked chicken or canned food on your fingertips to offer towards her (_ONLY if she isn't yowling and prepared to attack or swipe you with her claws_). The closer you can get her to come to you, the better. If she will allow you to lightly touch her by halfway through the 2nd week or early in the 3rd week, I think it should go fairly well.


#1, need to stay safe. 
#2, you really need to try to get as much progress made before kittening as you can. 
#3, try to keep every experience as positive as you can so you keep building on the Good Things. 

If you can get to the point of lightly touching her before birth, I would back off for the first few weeks after she has her kittens, to allow for her mother-instinct to relax and learn she and her babies will be SAFE with you, and then you can begin with the socialization again. By the time the kittens are about 3 to 4wks old, they should be tumbling about and beginning to explore and if the Mamma is okay with you being in there, the babies won't learn from her to stay away from you. 

I feel kittens don't learn that distrustful behavior until they reach about 6wks of age, and if you are a positive experience for them and bringing them canned food at weaning time (between 4-6wks) they will learn to love you no matter what Mamma says.
I'll be hoping she warms up to you quickly...
Good luck!
heidi =^..^=


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Heidi has great advice, as always, Carol, but I wanted to add one small thing. 
Start very slowly. Keep in mind that Momcat only knows people as "bad things", now. Put her food down without making eye contact, and retreat smoothly, but not too fast.
If she'll eat with you in the room that is a good start; remember to avoid eye contact. If she won't, that's okay, too, it'll just take a few days more.
Fingers and paws crossed for you, Momcat, and her kittens. :angel


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

She allows me to get about 6 foot from her without stressing too much ....the little male is petrified still .. we have only had them a few days .

Im going veeeeery slow .... as you know I have had ferals before , but they weren't preggies !

Why oh why do I get myself into these sitautions ? 

Also please pray she only has one or two kittens ... cos the chances of finding decent homes are slim .. in which case they will also become residents.

I have to have the boy snipped , as well as another stray thats hanging around.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think I would modify the 'avoid eye contact' to avoid _prolonged and direct_ eye contact, because they will view that as threatening. But if you catch her gaze and then slowly blink and turn your head away, it is a signal to the cat that *you* don't feel the need to watch her every move, and it gives her the message that if she feels like it, she can relax her guard, too. Also... *sigh*. Breathe in a good breath, and slowly _and audibley_ let it out. That is another 'relaxing' signal. You can also combine the gaze-slide with a sigh. I also like to make low/slow "um-hmmm" noises. They are just nonsense sounds, but I keep them low in tone so they can hear me no matter where I am in the room and whether or not they are hiding. I don't want them to think I am _sneaking_. I have also found that those low/slow hums can help keep panic at bay. If you need to cough or sneeze, I would try to leave the room before you do so. If you are unable to, immediately drop your shoulders, make the 'um-hm' hums, slide your gaze away, sigh, do *everything* to signal to the cat that it was No Big Deal. You can also talk (low/slow) "It's okay Baby, I sneezed and I'm sorry I scared you." Say anything, just keep your tone low/slow to set the mood.
How old (young) do you think she is? Maybe her young age will help her to trust you sooner.
Good luck with her. 
h

Whoops, you posted before me! I won't go back and make changes, but it sounds like you already know how to worm your way into their hearts. If you've got a few weeks, I think you've got time to make great progress. Sometimes, all you need is a cheering section. I remember with my last to adolescent "kittens" I had a great challenge getting through to them, but I did it. You can, too. We'll support you!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, Carol, people really know who to turn to. You're so good to take them in.


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Blue and company were about 4 months , and they were wilder than these two. I seriously doubt this little girl is more than 6/7 months. 

Heidi I didnt know about the "eye contact "thank you , I did know about the blinking and quiet talking tho .


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Carol, you have such an innate contact with animals that I have no doubt that this little girl will feel safe with you very quickly.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Carol, we are going to nominate you for saint hood. You have such a compassionate heart.

I would be very concerned for the adolescent momma kitty. I would recommend you rifle her high caloric, high protein food~ as much as she will consume all day. You might want to offer her goat’s milk as part of her liquid intake. She is going to have a ruff time of it in this condition delivering. Kittens might not be viable either if she was starved. 

Be prepared for her to reject the kittens if she is a first time mom or rejecting them since she has compromised health. She may deliver and not have enough milk so you will have to keep an close eye on those babies to make sure they are moving and crying~ or squeaking!

If you have 3 weeks she will get use to your scent, noise, and being a kind person. But she wont let you by her kittens once they are born. I would give them till 4 to 6 weeks before you remove them.

She will sense your calm compassion and start to relax around you. Give her a couple places to hide in & feel safe. Slow movement is the key. She will trust you eventually.

This is a touch and go situation with her delivery. Prayers are being sent for this poor kitty.


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Im very concerned about Mom cat , they were being fed on and off but not on what I what I would call decent food , I feed raw , and as soon as their dishes are empty I refill , but im also going to get that special food for invalid cats ... I also need to get my special mix of immune booster etc into her so ill do that via tinned food.

im also only guessing she has about three weeks to go, I have had two short glimpses of her belly , she stays hidden behind a cupboard Im going to try and get her out from behind the cupboard so she can hide in the box I have provided , its going to cause her stress but....

Thanks for all the kind words  :luv


----------

